# Apps/games that work on Kindle Touch



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I searched and didn't see any threads with the games/apps that work on Touch.  Can we get a list going of those that do work?  That way we can add to it as they get updated versions out. 

Working:
Thread Word
Dots and Boxes


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Every Word


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jigsaw Words
Word Search
Every Word: Crossings
Puzzlebook: 100 Puzzle Quizzes
Number Slide

That's all I've found so far. I have several more games that won't download, at least not yet. I'm hoping that the rest are in the works. Otherwise, what happens to the whole idea of the app. store for Kindle, and to all the developers who can't sell their apps to users of the latest generation of Kindles?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

This one's now available for the Touch:


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

These work:
Slingo
Mahjong Solitare: Holiday Edition



sanshoku said:


> Scrabble, Solitaire


Scrabble & Solitaire don't work on the Kindle Touch (yet anyway) so far none of the EA games work on the KTouch.


----------



## tradingbr (Oct 15, 2011)

I just found a major source of apps for the Kindle Touch. Type 'javascript games' on google and you will have a wealth of games that are played on the Experimental Web Browser.
I just played some chess
You can also use online calculators type 'hp12c javascript' or 'javascript scientific calculator'
You do have to be connected to the internet but at least you have access to almost every app written in javascript since it was created. Thats a huge amount

HTML5 games and apps in theory are supposed to work as well, I'm finding them to have more buggy issues than javascript but its an option as well


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

It looks like EA Solitaire is now available for the Touch.



I hope that means other EA games will be added soon!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> It looks like EA Solitaire is now available for the Touch


I just downloaded it to my KTouch - Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I found a search function that lists the "popular" touch apps through an e-mail from the special offers. Unfortunately there wasn't a special offer discount, but at least I can now find the games that are touch enabled. http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_359014542_2?ie=UTF8&node=3431608011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0QJP0NKGCHCF2CXX2RTG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1339666782&pf_rd_i=2534114011#/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A!2334093011%2Cn%3A!2334155011%2Cn%3A3431608011&ie=UTF8&qid=1326595085 There are 32 at the moment.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks mom2karen. I bookmarked that page - it's helpful.


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

mom2karen, thanks to that list I now know that Warlock of Firetop Mountain is now available for the KT. Sweet. I've been waiting for that.


----------



## semicharm (Feb 3, 2012)

WOOT! Thanks mom2karen! Found a few more games, and even an app that looks useful.

Hamster Habitat is free, and kind of fun, but even some of the "easy" levels are frustrating.

Has anyone tried Notepad Plus? According to the listing, it has notes, task, shopping list, password protected diary, and can link the task and diary to a calendar. Sounds promising.

I wish Amazon would get a proper "apps" listing. As it is now, the apps seem like an afterthought. Until they get their act together, that list will do alright.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought Notepad Plus yesterday and I'm pleased with it so far.  I like to keep listings of my series books I'm reading.  I'm going to try out the grocery shopping list today.  I probably won't ever use the diary or the calendar though.  For $.99 it's pretty good.


----------



## semicharm (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks PG4003, I'll probably check it out soon.

Also, here's a shortened link for the Touch apps page.
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&node=3431608011


----------



## kiri (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuffled Row, a word game is now on the free list and
works on the Kindle Touch.


----------



## semicharm (Feb 3, 2012)

Just noticed Calculator Plus and Solitaire Buddy Gold got added to the Touch apps list. Calculator Plus looks like a handy app, especially for students. Don't know about the solitaire one, already got EA Solitaire during the Christmas sale.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a newly added game with a nice twist for the Touch. I found out about it yesterday via a google Kindle alert, and bought it to try it out. I'm happy with the way it works.

It's a Sudoku game that allows you to use your finger to write directly on the Touch screen. If you trace an "8" for example, the 8 is then entered in the box. (More details on exactly how to do the tracing are included in the game instructions. But basically, you can trace a small number, or trace it in large form starting in a particular box, and it will be entered.) I also downloaded this to my K4 (the current basic Kindle) where it just works in the normal manner. (On the K4, a different set of instructions is included which applies to that Kindle.)

Sudoku Unbound #3 (Sudoku Puzzles for Kindle)
by Puzzazz 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00792K944/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title

A bit of the description from the Amazon page:

The top-rated puzzle-solving experience from Puzzazz is now available with TouchWrite technology for the Kindle Touch -- just write with your finger! Place your finger anywhere in the box you want to enter the number and write it as large as you want. TouchWrite will read your writing and enter the number for you.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I see that these are available for Touch:





I'm still sad that chess and Triple Town, which I already bought (when I had a K3) don't work on the Touch...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the updates on new games!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I'm still sad that chess and Triple Town, which I already bought (when I had a K3) don't work on the Touch...


Triple Town is my favorite of all the Kindle games. I'm also disappointed there's no Touch version of this one (seems like it should be a natural). I am glad to see it at least works on the new basic Kindle.

I had quite a few games / puzzles on the K3, so I'm still actively using that when I want to play most of them.


----------



## RogerP (Feb 13, 2013)

Any of these games available in UK?


----------



## Daniel Fearon (Jan 30, 2013)

RogerP: As far as I know, no e-ink Kindle Active Content is officially available outside the US. Perhaps consider sending Amazon a message asking when that's likely to change? If enough people do that, it might help to show there's a demand.


----------

